# Greetings Folks!



## bones (5 mo ago)

Hello there  
I'm a MT sailor on Flathead lake. Current boats: 1974 Laser, 1977 (cherry) Hobie 16, US Yachts 21. I've basically joined this forum to see if I can glean any info on the US 21 (Bayliner make). I've owned the boat for 5 years now and mostly just day sailed and cruised around Flathead Lake. Now I'm a member at our local race club with the boat floating in a slip and would love to join the fray racing cans. 

I currently crew fore deck on a J27 in the A class but would love race my 21 on another casual night. 
I have scowered the internet looking for tuning/racing information on this boat and it seems non-existent  The boat seems to have changed makers 2 or 3 times moving from a Buccaneer 21 to a US Yachts 21 to a Pearson T21 with the boat model run fizzling around 1984 (?). I've read that the rig is similar to a J22. 

. For example, the J27 I crew for has a plethora of forum material out there to draw upon; there's no shortage of threads donated to the J27. When I dig deep into the US 21 there is very limited data out there...almost none. When I'm out racing, I really have no idea how to get her to "sail to her numbers". I'm a decent can sailor but boats I owe time to consistently kick my rear.

Can anybody out there point me to a towards a database or otherwise pertinent source of information regarding this boat? I'd love to start by having the correct rig tension on the shrouds, or even some racing "pointers" for the US 21. Is there a similar boat (J22?) that I can compare my shroud tension to? 

Thanks folks!
bones.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet! People may not race these much, so you might have to write your own go-fast book. How old are your sails? Blown out sails could be slowing you down a lot.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I think your best bet is to start by applying the basics that hold true for any sailboat. Make sure your mast is in column and equally tensioned on both sides. Make sure your bottom is smooth and your foils are fair, and make sure your sails are in reasonable shape. Advanced rig tuning tips that are found for boats that have active one design fleets are probably non-existent for your boat, and likely will make little difference in the fleet you will be racing against.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickCossette (5 mo ago)

So, how old are your sails? Additionally, you said about folks and I remembered I need to gather some materials about racism and other folks' discriminations. Would anyone help me?


----------



## MargaretHunter (4 mo ago)

I will also be in the Flathead Lake area next week, would you meet up and show off your sailboat? I bet it will be a pleasant experience. Regarding Patrick's request for some materials on literature about racism, I can suggest https://gradesfixer.com/free-essay-examples/just-mercy/  which is a source with well-explained topics from "Just Mercy" by Bryan Stevenson. These free essay examples show the importance of active resistance to unfair institutions. In addition to racism, the theme of corruption is also highlighted in this masterpiece.


----------

